# No liquid or gels can be carried aboard planes!



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

In addition to the new security measures being implemented for U.K./U.S. flights, the following rules are applicable as of this morning for flights departing from U.S. airports to any destination, including other U.S. airports:





> TSA is immediately implementing following changes to airport screening procedures:
> 
> NO LIQUIDS OR GELS OF ANY KIND WILL BE PERMITTED IN CARRY-ON BAGGAGE. ITEMS MUST BE IN CHECKED BAGGAGE. This includes all beverages, shampoo, suntan lotion, creams, tooth paste, hair gel, and other items of similar consistency.
> Exception: Baby formula, breast milk, or juice if a baby or small child is traveling; prescription medicine with a name that matches the passenger’s ticket; and insulin and essential other non-prescription medicines
> ...


----------



## funtime (Aug 10, 2006)

*Security measures*

Security is security but one thing that made me a far less cranky traveler is that I would bring a thermous of coffee and my own insulated coffee mug.  Coffee was made my way.  I was one happy camper sipping coffee and reading the paper and I was not mad when it took an hour for them to provide any kind of service on board.  It looks like that small luxury is a thing of the past as is dragging on a starbucks.


----------



## short (Aug 10, 2006)

This will have a big impact on folks who do not check bags but carry on.  Business travelers etc.

What about bottled water?

Also might not be allowed although it does not have the consistency of shampoo.

Short


----------



## philemer (Aug 10, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> This will have a big impact on folks who do not check bags but carry on.  Business travelers etc.
> 
> What about bottled water?
> 
> ...



You can carry an EMPTY water bottle thru security & then fill it up after you're in a secure area. Just saw this on TV.

Phil


----------



## pvangordon (Aug 10, 2006)

The article I just read mentioned makeup too.  For exempt items, they're subject to inspection, so make sure they're easy to access.

I just came back from a London trip last Thursday - thankfully I didn't have this problem then, because I brought back several bottles of one of my favorite UK sodas in a carry-on bag!


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

Makeup would be included in the prohibition, if it's in liquid or gel form. Bottled water is prohibited.





> NO LIQUIDS....



I'm not sure you'll be able to fill the water bottle and then take it on the plane. Note the official TSA wording from above, prohibiting liquids from being taken aboard aircraft:





> Beverages purchased in the sterile area must be consumed before boarding because they will not be permitted onboard the aircraft.


However, I'm not sure how anyone would find out that you had a full water bottle if you filled it and then stuck it in your carry-on bag _after_ clearing TSA Security. But if you pull it out while on the plane and someone sees you, will you be subject to arrest upon landing? I'm not volunteering to be the first to find out.

Also, I notice that TSA has now made it a requirement that _all_ shoes be taken off and X-rayed. Until now it has generally been "recommended", with a risk of secondary screening if passengers don't follow the recommendation.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2006)

On the bright side - liquids and gels are very heavy (relative to their size) and can add a lot of weight to your carry-on luggage.  We have already been avoiding packing them because we like to travel light.   Most timeshares and hotels provide essentials like shampoo and lotion, and it's pretty easy to stop at a discount store a pick up a few other items.  

I think this new rule may be a problem for women who are very particular about their cosmetics, or use expensive high-end cosmetics and toiletries that can't be purchased easily or are very expensive.  But it just gives me even more reason to travel light.


----------



## 2hokies (Aug 10, 2006)

Just heard on news radio that some airports have a secondary security set up near the gates to make sure that any beverages you purchase after you go through security are consumed before boarding.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 10, 2006)

We are able to put all these liquid and gel items into baggage that is checked, however.  So we can still have our toiletries, just not inside the cabin.  This will tick off business travelers who carry on all their luggage.  And hey, does this apply for the crew?  

Coming back from Aruba, we saw crew dead-heading and they had FOUR carry on's each!  And we are given such a hazzle with two and a lunch bag; have to put the lunch bag into another bag!  The rules are the rules, including the crew or am I wrong?

Traveling used to be joyful not frustrating and fearful.  Oh whoa and alas!


----------



## dawg (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought I heard on the morning news that laptops and Ipods were not being allowed either. that they needed to be check. I have not been able to confim that.  This was on a Seattle news cast this morning.

Dale


----------



## Kay H (Aug 10, 2006)

My dil was supossed to fly from Philly to Boston at 7:30 this AM for an overnight business trip.  She had 1 carryon suitcase and a purse.  She called at 7:15 and said she was in a very long line for security and she would never make her flight.  I'm sure her flight was delayed because ther had to be others on her flight who were delayed.  I hope she doesn't miss her meetings.

Pat H, I sure hope your daughter makes it to Pa safely.  Parents always have something to worry about .


----------



## azsunluvr (Aug 10, 2006)

dmharris said:
			
		

> We are able to put all these liquid and gel items into baggage that is checked, however.  So we can still have our toiletries, just not inside the cabin.



The problem with that is that everything in checked baggage comes out all misshapen or squeezed out. I always carry on my toiletries so I don't have lotion explosion in my suitcase. It'll be double ziplocks for everything if it has to go in checked luggage.


----------



## Amy (Aug 10, 2006)

This is terrible -- I have to check all my contact solution stuff?  I don't think it falls into non-prescription medicine.  I never check that stuff in case my checked bags get loss.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 10, 2006)

When we went to Australia, for the long trip I took some wine to help me sleep.  I guess I will have to drink it before I get on the plane.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 10, 2006)

Hopefully the draconian restrictions will only be in place for a short time.  
Consider the question for a moment "Which would you prefer some cosmetic marks on your clothes or being blown out of the sky?"  It's a stark question but one that obviously had to be asked by the people in charge of national security.
As a general answer to the various questions about what you can or cannot carry at present, the statement about travel from the UK is unequivocal.  Only cash, tickets,keys, prescription medicines, contact lens cases - but not solution, baby food and 'hygiene products' for ladies and babies.  Liquid baby food must be tasted by the adult with the infant before it is allowed on board.  If it isn't on that list, it cannot be taken onto the plane.  Passengers from the UK are currently being issued with clear bags for those essentials.  They can't take things in their pockets.
No other liquids of any kind, including those purchased 'air side' can be taken on board.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

dawg said:
			
		

> I thought I heard on the morning news that laptops and Ipods were not being allowed either. that they needed to be check.


That's true, but only on flights between the U.S. and the U.K.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 10, 2006)

Just when I had finally figured out how to take a backpack only and not have to do checked luggage for a 2 or 3 day trip. Hotels aren't a problem, but staying with friends and often timeshares don't provide toiletries. This should help toiletry sales at airports. I guess I just won't take make up. They are saying that in Britain, no electronics. When my camera got damaged last year flying on Hawaiin, in packed and checked luggage, and they said it wasn't supposed to be in checked baggage. I always carry a little noise machine from brookstone to help me sleep and my phone charger. Hope that's not a problem.
Liz


----------



## 2hokies (Aug 10, 2006)

Answers to Frequently Asked Questions on new security measures:
http://www.tsa.gov/press/where_we_stand/security_measures.shtm


----------



## Icarus (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, the TSA Q&A only mentions liquids. Not toothpaste or gels. But the link Dave M posted does mention that toothpaste and gels are prohibited, but it also seems to be related more to US flights originating in the UK. So, as usual, it's all as clear as mud.

-David


----------



## 2hokies (Aug 10, 2006)

This link mentions gels.  Of course, all info can't be on one page...to keep us on our toes....
http://www.tsa.gov/press/happenings/threat-change-passenger_guidance.shtm


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

The new rules, which I quoted and linked in my first post, specifically ban gels. That's for all flights originating in the U.S., no matter whether flying to a nearby city, to the U.K. or to any other destination. 

The FAQs provide explanatory info to clear up some possible confusion. The FAQs don't try to repeat everything that is included in the basic rules. 

Thus, there isn't any conflict between the rules and the FAQs.

The separate rules for flights between the U.S. and the U.K. (linked in the thread on that topic) are much more restrictive than the ones discussed here.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow!  No eye drops!?  Tasting the baby food?  

What about neck roll pillows? 

Man!!


----------



## laynemiller (Aug 10, 2006)

*Travel tips for new restrictions*

Hi all, this information was just made available. It might help you:


WEB EXCLUSIVE
By Jessica Bennett
Newsweek

Updated: 12:25 a.m. MT Aug 10, 2006

Aug. 10, 2006 - Travelers braced themselves for cancellations, rebookings and hours-long delays as word of Thursday's purported foiled terror plot spread. In a televised statement, President George W. Bush said travelers would indeed be inconvenienced by what officials said was a plot to blow up aircraft mid-flight between Britain and the United States, but urged their patience. "We live in a dangerous world," Bush said.

The United States issued its highest terrorism alert—red—for commercial flights from Britain to the United States and raised security to orange—the second highest alert—for all other air travel. In Britain, meanwhile, officials raised security to its highest level and banned carry-on luggage on all flights. The Department of Homeland Security was advising travelers to go about plans confidently but to arrive for flights with plenty of time ahead, and to be especially vigilant of their surroundings. They also asked travelers to be patient with extended security screenings and delays.

In airports around the United States, airline officials urged travelers to consider not bringing carry-on luggage. Passengers will not be allowed to carry liquids or gels of any kind onto the plane with them, and rather than packing toiletries in carry-ons, airport officials asked passengers to put them in checked baggage that can be screened by equipment to detect explosives. The liquids that are prohibited in the cabin of aircraft include toothpaste, makeup, perfume and suntan lotion. Baby formula and medicines were exempt but subject to additional screening.

Though U.S. airlines continued to cancel and delay U.K. flights, some were allowing travelers to obtain refunds, sidestep change fees and check extra baggage. The Federal Aviation Administration was urging travelers to take the following steps:
# Pack lightly, without clutter to facilitate easier screening
# Check with your air carrier well before your flight departs for information on when you should arrive at the airport
# Cooperate with security personnel at all checkpoints and gates
# Be attentive and vigilant to any suspicious activity

For more information on travel restrictions in the United States and Britain:
# U.S. Transportation Security Administration
# Department of Homeland Security


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

dmharris said:
			
		

> What about neck roll pillows?


I don't see a smiley face, so I'll assume you are serious in what you ask. 

No changes to what can be carried on U.S. to U.S. flights, except as specified above. Thus, unless the pillow is filled with liquid or gel....


----------



## BevL (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm sure it will all settle down in a bit.  I'm just glad I'm not flying for several months!!

Bev


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 10, 2006)

As one who tries to never check luggage, this is a real bummer.


----------



## bigeyes1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ugh.  We're traveling to Hawaii next month and boy, do I have a lot of rearranging to do.  Gone with my smaller carry on luggage and in comes my BIG checked-in luggage.  One thing I was worried about was the luggage restrictions.  I was glad to see the following comment from AA's website posted:



> Due to these changes, American Airlines and American Eagle will waive excess baggage charges for those passengers who need to check their carry-on bags due to these new restrictions, up to a maximum of two excess pieces.



Thank goodness for that.


----------



## pvangordon (Aug 10, 2006)

While tossing or packing the liquid/gel stuff is annoying, it's definitely not a big issue, IMO (as long as you're prepared for it).  However, I think the worse impact is on electronics - laptops, iPods, cell phones, etc.  Aside from having to deal with longhaul flights and no electronics to keep you occupied, I wonder what the theft and damage rates will be.  Most laptop carriers are padded but not designed to be thrown around from handler to handler or shoved about in a big cargo hold.  So more chances of sensitive client data being stolen, insurance claims going up, etc.

At least this convinced me not to drag my laptop on my cruise at year-end, although I will have to bring it with me on at least two r/t flights in October.


----------



## debraxh (Aug 10, 2006)

I agree with security measures needed to help insure safety while traveling, but why can't carry-ons be screened by equipment to detect explosives?



			
				laynemiller said:
			
		

> ...Passengers will not be allowed to carry liquids or gels of any kind onto the plane with them, and rather than packing toiletries in carry-ons, airport officials asked passengers to put them in checked baggage that can be screened by equipment to detect explosives. ...



I do hope they figure out a better screening process soon.  The reason I pack carry-ons is because I figure there's only a 50/50 chance my checked bags will arrive at the final destination airport when I do.  Will airlines now be required to provide toiletries and other essentials when our checked bags are delayed or lost?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2006)

debraxh said:
			
		

> I agree with security measures needed to help insure safety while traveling, but why can't carry-ons be screened by equipment to detect explosives?



Based on the article I read, they are working on the technology to do that, but it isn't available yet.


----------



## Poobah (Aug 10, 2006)

*Additional Security*

There are machines that will detect explosives. Eventually everyone will pass through a "sniffer" as part of the security check. They just aren't deployed yet.

This whole thing should be another wake-up call. People in the "west" need to understand that 9/11 was not the end of it. There are people out there whose goal in life is to kill as many of us as possible and preferably the unsuspecting and innocent. Before it was symbols, the White House, the Pentagon, the WTC. Now it is terror for the sake of terror.

The Attorney General said it right this morning. There are people who go to sleep everynight dreaming of killing us and wake up in the morning thinking of more ways to do it.

I travel a lot and mostly to Europe and I plan to continue to do so. Not to travel plays right into their hands. That is what they want.

JMHO.

Paul


----------



## avpmouse (Aug 10, 2006)

Although the airlines will hopefully make some changes in the bottled water issue, it wouldn't hurt to send them a suggestion to have a bottled water station as we enter the cabin.  Passengers could pick up a bottle as we did on some airlines with our so called bagged meals.  

I have already written and suggested this to American.  The cold water is almost an essential to me to keep me cool and prevent me from using that little bag they supply for us!

Obviously they won't be making these changes tomorrow, as they have sufficient issues to deal with but hey you never know about next week!


----------



## labguides (Aug 10, 2006)

Personally, I do not want to check my laptop. I like to travel with it, but it is not absolutely necessary that I travel with it.  

I heard, but don't know if it is true that electronic car keys are not allowed in carry-on.  

All this makes driving more appealing all the time.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

Repeating.... 

On U.S. flights, _except_ those between the U.S. and the U.K., the *only* changes are that liquids and gels cannot be carried on. Thus, laptops, ipods, electronic car keys and other items you have been carrying on are still permitted.

The rules that prohibit carrying on almost everything apply only to flights between the U.S. and the U.K.


----------



## dmharris (Aug 11, 2006)

labguides said:
			
		

> All this makes driving more appealing all the time.


 
Since 9-11 air travel for short distances has been cumbersome than driving, so I've put many miles on our van driving up to 400 miles one way instead of flying; we live an hour from the airport, so that is a factor as well.  

We're ordering a Toyota Prius now that gas prices have risen of late.


----------



## hajjah (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, we've been in Aruba since last Saturday and received a flyer under our door yesterday with the restrictions.  Now, I have no idea what we're going to do with our DVD player and my $500.00 Palm Treo. So, do we have to now pack those items in a suitcase to be thrown around by the baggage carriers?  I am very concerned since we are here another week.  I'll have to check the carry on with those delicate items in them?  Help!


----------



## Amy (Aug 11, 2006)

hajjah said:
			
		

> Ok, we've been in Aruba since last Saturday and received a flyer under our door yesterday with the restrictions. Now, I have no idea what we're going to do with our DVD player and my $500.00 Palm Treo. So, do we have to now pack those items in a suitcase to be thrown around by the baggage carriers? I am very concerned since we are here another week. I'll have to check the carry on with those delicate items in them? Help!



I thought electronic item restrictions for carry-on bags only affect US/UK flights?


----------



## labguides (Aug 11, 2006)

As of this morning, TSA site mentions liquids -- no mention of electronics being banned on non-UK flights. Ask concierge to check regs out of Aruba before you head to airport.


----------



## folashade (Aug 11, 2006)

hajjah said:
			
		

> So, do we have to now pack those items in a suitcase to be thrown around by the baggage carriers?  I am very concerned since we are here another week.  I'll have to check the carry on with those delicate items in them?  Help!


As of right now you will not have to check these items unless you are flying to the UK.  Anything liquid needs to go into checked baggage.

**sigh** I can deal with the liquid thing not happy about it but I can deal with it. Makeup is going into checked baggage since I'm picky and its too darn expensive to replace since I get it custom blended.  

Hopefully the laptop/electronics ban doesn't extend further than the UK.  I travel at min at least once a month for work and the thought of my laptop/blackberry/ipod (I'll check a cell phone) getting slammed around by baggage handlers is not a good thought if it even makes it to its destination. But if I have to work will just have to pay for a hard padded case or for me to Fedex my computer to my destinations


----------



## Carol C (Aug 11, 2006)

pvangordon said:
			
		

> The article I just read mentioned makeup too.



I'm looking at the positive side...no more women polishing their fingernails and stinking up my section of the plane!


----------



## Icarus (Aug 12, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Repeating....
> 
> ...
> 
> The rules that prohibit carrying on almost everything apply only to flights between the U.S. and the U.K.



Dave,

Those rules only apply to flights originating in the UK.



> LAPTOPS, CELL PHONES, AND IPODS
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> For passengers leaving the U.S, electronic devices and
> carry-ons are allowed. For travelers leaving the U.K. for
> ...



As much as we want to think that the rules are crystal clear, apparently they aren't. Even the message I quoted is vague as I'm sure you can still pack your electronics in checked baggage when leaving the UK. You just can't carry anything on when leaving the UK for the US except for a few personal items including labeled prescription meds, all in a clear plastic bag.

So lets review the carry on rules. If  your travel originates in the US, according to the TSA:

- Sealed bottled water -- prohibited
- Liquids purchased within the sterile area - must be consumed prior to boarding
- Chapstick - Prohibited
- Eyeliner - Prohibited
- Blush - Prohibited
- Toothpaste - Prohibited
- Shaving Cream - Prohibited
- After Shave - Prohibited
- Sun Screen - Prohibited
- Juice - Prohibited

- Breast Milk - Acceptable
- Formula - Acceptable

- Razor Blades - Acceptable
- Scissors - Acceptable if blades are less than 4 inches
- Screwdrivers - Acceptable if less than 7 inches
- Matches - Acceptable .. up to 4 books of safety matches
- Pens with sharp points - Acceptable
- Knitting needles - Acceptable
- Cork Screws - Acceptable
- Cigar Cutters - Acceptable
- Cuticle Cutters - Acceptable
- Nail Clippers and files - Acceptable

- Lighters - Prohibited (by an act of Congress)
- Swords and knives - Prohibited
- Baseball Bats - Prohibited
- Golf Club - Prohibited
- Tire Irons - Prohibited
- Billy Clubs - Prohibited
- Num Chucks - Prohibited
- Cattle Prods - Prohibited
- Brass Knuckles - Prohibited
- Realistic Replica of Firearms - Prohibited

- Canes - Acceptable

- Laptop Computer - Acceptable
- Ipod/MP3 Player - Acceptable
- DVD Player - Acceptable
- Handheld electronic games - Acceptable
- Cell Phone - Acceptable

And don't forget to remove your shoes at the checkpoint.

So leave your tire irons and brass knuckles and makeup at home, but by all means, bring your cane, corkscrew, scissors, and electronics.

And when you get to your destination, you are free to have well-manicured toenails while sipping a bottle of wine, listening to your ipod and checking your email, but you'll also have bad breath, cottonmouth, dehydration, chapped lips and a five oclock shadow. And BTW, feel free to pack your numchucks and cattle prods in your checked baggage, because they are permitted in checked baggage.

All of the above (except for "tire irons", and I've just scratched the surface of the list) is from the prohibited item list on this page:

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1012.shtm

And yes, I know you can pack most stuff you need in your checked baggage, if you have any checked baggage.

-David


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 12, 2006)

As much as this is a pain I would rather deal with the hassles and save a few lives as we all would. These nutcases are never going to stop planning mass destruction in a clever manner.

 We are close to the 5th year anniversary of WTC. My son  moved to NYC 9/10/01. They planned that attack for 5 years. Timing is the same 5 years later. They will find new ways to attempt to destroy people. I am not sure taking off sneakers is the answer but I am willing to do what is needed even if it seems silly.

 My husband business demands the Treo and laptop when we travel and he seltzer water wherever we go. He takes his Ipod ,digital camera and Magellan portable gps. True techno geekie household. I too worry about damaged items or theft.


----------



## folashade (Aug 12, 2006)

Well I wonder if they will take toothpaste powder? I need to find prepasted toothbrushes.  I used to have some


----------



## suzanne (Aug 12, 2006)

Just an observation.... We can't take any liquid or gel items on board the aircraft. Yet once on board and the flight is in the air, cabin service with liquids are available as are the bathrooms where there is ...water. So whats to stop the maniacs from getting the liquid they need once the flight is in the air from the flight attendents & bathrooms? It doesn't have to be brought on board, its already there. Unless there is no cabin service and the bathrooms are locked so no one can use them.

Suzanne


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2006)

suzanne said:
			
		

> Yet once on board and the flight is in the air, cabin service with liquids are available as are the bathrooms where there is ...water. So whats to stop the maniacs from getting the liquid they need once the flight is in the air from the flight attendents & bathrooms?
> Suzanne



Real water isn't the problem, they are worried about the terrorists bringing liquid/gel explosives on the plane disguised as something else.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 12, 2006)

pcgirl54 said:
			
		

> As much as this is a pain I would rather deal with the hassles and save a few lives as we all would. These nutcases are never going to stop planning mass destruction in a clever manner.



I know that people really mean that when they say things like that, but the draconian measures aren't the answer. (Yes, I understand that for the short term, they probably have no choice.)

The TSA had 10 years notice that liquids might be used in an attack. There was a failed attempt in 1995 in Asia with the same M.O. Still, they continue to use equipment that scans for metal objects only. If you read the articles, the TSA hasn't increased their R&D budget for this sort of thing. In fact, they've cut it.

The puffer thing you see at many airports isn't the answer either. It can't detect the components of a liquid or a gel, and will only detect something if the ingredients managed to get on the persons clothing or exposed skin. Even the scanners that can detect explosives won't necessarily react to the components used to mix and create a liquid explosive.

The bad guys find predictive holes in the system and attempt to exploit them. Once a plot is exposed, that avenue is pretty much closed and they have to find another. Effective security can't simply react to the last hole that they tried to exploit. They have to do more if they really want it to be effective.

-David


----------



## Malibu Sky (Aug 12, 2006)

Last night we flew back from Maui on the redeye.  I wear contact lenses and knew I would need to take them off during our flight.  I put the solution into the case and hoped!!!  Well, the agent at the check-in desk said no but when we went through security, I showed them the case with the liquid and I was told not problem.  

I then went into the airport store and they had yellow caution tape across the shelves of the store which had lotion, soap, salad dressing, jelly with a big  TSA warning attached...although I know it is not funny, the X's with yellow caution tape was a bit amusing.  They continued to warn us in the waiting are and had a person asking if anyone had anything as we boarded.

Two days after the initial warning people seemed very prepared.  In addition the Marriott sent all guests a note about the new restrictions, I though t that was a very classy thing to do...kudos to Marriott for that gesture.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 12, 2006)

I had thought I had it figured out and sent toiletries ahead, but I use flonase and astelin nasal sprays. Is that going to be forbidden, too?
Liz


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 12, 2006)

We flew in last night from Portland, connecting through Denver.  In Portland, OR, we had to throw out all our liquids.  I carry a tube of vasoline based antiseptic in my purse.  They did not say a thing.  We again had our bags searched at the gate, and again, nothing about the tube of medicine.  However, someone had to give up her chap stick.  When we connected in Denver, all the bottled ddrinks that are kept in refrigerators where not there.  You could only buy fountain drinks.  We were in row 11.  So when I needed to use the bathroom, there were 2 stewardess standing with a serving cart blocking the isle all the way by row 1.  The bathroom was open earlier, but we were told we needed to use the bathroom in the back of the plane.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 12, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> I had thought I had it figured out and sent toiletries ahead, but I use flonase and astelin nasal sprays. Is that going to be forbidden, too?
> Liz



Prescription meds are ok, provided they have the prescription label on them.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2006)

Some new items have been added to the list (On Saturday):

Gel Caps - Prohibited
Gel Shoe Inserts - Prohibited
Teethers with liquid or gel inside - Verboten
Mascara - Prohibited


http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/new-items.shtm

-David


----------



## TerriJ (Aug 13, 2006)

I know this is a very small, insignificant question, but what are ladies doing about no lipstick or chapstick for many hours while in transit??  I have to fly this week and have been wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2006)

TerriJ said:
			
		

> I know this is a very small, insignificant question, but what are ladies doing about no lipstick or chapstick for many hours while in transit??  I have to fly this week and have been wondering.
> 
> Thanks!



Terri, 

The bottom line of the answer is "Get by without".  There is nothing to stop anybody purchasing chapstick or lipstick from the shops 'airside' and using them before boarding, but purchases will have to be dumped again before actually getting on board.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 13, 2006)

My nasal meds get sent in groups of 3 with no label except on the box of 3. Maybe I can call and have them send me a stick on label. I didn't realize no lipstick, I'll just do without it on a very short trip, just look pale and washed out, oh well... I think some of this may calm down in a while after they analyze what could really be used and what couldn't. It scares me that people can now bring knives and presumably box cutters on board, isn't that what was responsible for 9/11?
Liz


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 13, 2006)

I had 6 prescription meds with me in the original bottles, as well as 2 of those weekly pill sorters in my backpack.  I also had 3 pill bottles in my purse.  Noone checked any of them.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm apparently missing something. There have been comments herein to the effect that lipstick is not allowed. I don't see that in the list of prohibited items. 

I assume the stick form of lipstick is different from "lip gels" and "lip glosses/liquids", which are prohibited.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 13, 2006)

Interpretation of the rules seems to be very hit and miss.  I've read elsewhere about people _*flying into *_the US having liquids and gels _*confiscated after arrival*_.  They weren't planning any onward flights.  What is the sense in that?


----------



## funtime (Aug 13, 2006)

Traveling through DFW yesterday after the restrictions were in place I noted a male member of the AA flight crew traveling through the airport.  He had his water bottle strapped to his suitcase.  The real danger is not the airline employees, however, but the employees of food service companies that have ready access to the planes.  There have been many stories regarding these guys smuggling drugs etc on planes.  Security for airplanes should totally restrict anyone that is not an airline employee from entering the airline --  no exceptions for "outsourced" services such as food services or cleaning services.  Not an airline employee?  No entry, period.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> My nasal meds get sent in groups of 3 with no label except on the box of 3. Maybe I can call and have them send me a stick on label. I didn't realize no lipstick, I'll just do without it on a very short trip, just look pale and washed out, oh well... I think some of this may calm down in a while after they analyze what could really be used and what couldn't. It scares me that people can now bring knives and presumably box cutters on board, isn't that what was responsible for 9/11?
> Liz



Are your meds in gel, gel caps or liquid form? If yes, simply carry the box with the label with your meds.

Knives and box cutters are still prohibited.

-David


----------



## Ann-Marie (Aug 13, 2006)

I think a lot has to do with the individual screeners.  When we left for vacation in July, prior to the hightened security, the group of screeners that we encountered were goofing around, and appeared to care less.  I hope by now they have taken the job seriously again.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 13, 2006)

A couple of rules were changed today.

Apparently solid lipstick is now ok. No idea if that includes chapstick or not. I think this rule is likely to be interpreted differently by individual screeners.

4 ounces of over the counter liquid medication is now ok.

Shoe removal is now mandatory.

After 5 years of TSA mandatory shoe removal, it's incredible that they made this official now. Previously, you didn't have to remove them to go through the scanner, but if you didn't remove them, you had to go through secondary screening, at which point you had to remove your shoes.)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060813/ap_on_re_us/terror_plot_security

-David


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 13, 2006)

Flew from DFW to SLC on Friday 11th.  Since this was the day after the restrictions began, we arrived extra early anticipating lines.  The lines were no longer (maybe even shorter) than usual.  I asked the Delta employee at check-in if lip balm was okay.  She said she thought so.  Anyway, I went through security with it in my purse and no one even looked--beyond the xray. I had expected hand searches of handbags.  DH almost always has his carry-on handsearched due to the excessive amount of electronics.  Didn't happen this time.  We were surprised (and a little nervous) that security was more lax than usual.  Guess we don't fit the profile.


----------



## geoffb (Aug 13, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> So when I needed to use the bathroom, there were 2 stewardess standing with a serving cart blocking the isle all the way by row 1.  The bathroom was open earlier, but we were told we needed to use the bathroom in the back of the plane.



Airlines do that when one of the pilots has left the cockpit for any reason.


----------



## Pat H (Aug 13, 2006)

UK is now allowing ONE piece of carryon luggage. Dimensions of 17.7" × 13.7" × 6.2" approx. including wheels, handles, side pockets etc. 

www.dft.gov.uk/stellent/groups/dft_about/documents/page/dft_about_612280.hcsp


----------



## anniemac (Aug 13, 2006)

Returned from Vegas yesterday.  The lines for checking bags were long....in fact, they had us lined up outside the terminal and would feed us to either the Skycaps or the inside counter as room became available.  It was sunny and 100 degrees and I really felt for the older travelers and those with little children having to endure 30-45 minutes outside shuffling along with their bags.  It infuriates me as well that some terrorists are bent on suicide and taking as many unsuspecting innocent people along as possible.  

But I was also impressed that within about a day of the new regulations, American airlines and passengers had adjusted to the new restrictions and were carrying on as normal.  I heard very few complainers and saw lots and lots of people in a variety of lines.  

On a practical note, we did have to show boarding passes a couple of extra times.  Bottled water was out.  And just as I was handing over my boarding pass to the gate agent to board, a TSA guy took me out of line to search my purse - a very small bag - but he showed no interest in my much larger laptop bag.  I guess this middle aged Hoosier gal looks the type


----------



## Rose Pink (Aug 14, 2006)

anniemac said:
			
		

> I guess this middle aged Hoosier gal looks the type


 
Maybe he had a quota to fill (kinda like the highway patrol and speeding tix) and your little bag seemed an easy task.  Or maybe you are a scary looking woman.   Somehow I doubt it.


----------

